# 2014 TOT Count



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How many TOTs did you get?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Just under a hundred.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Looks like my total for 2014 will be 182 - a bit disappointing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

About 100 for us, which is pretty typical. Just the right amount because that gave us the opportunity to chat with a lot of our visitors.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

207. 
About 50% more than last year.
We started our home haunt 9 years ago, because we live in an area where everyone has 5 acres, houses are far from each other, and we used to get ZERO trick-or-treaters. 
We're happy with 207.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

18. Yep, down from last year, even with 4 new games. I'm blaming *&^!!%$% trunk-or-treats. Maybe the rain too but it only started around 8pm. Might be too creepy for my area; one Dad came and pulled his kid out.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I ended up with zero tonight. Not because there wasn't any kids, but because I st this year out. Ended up finishing the move of my son out of his apartment this afternoon and into the evening. I usually average about 350 plus, but when it's on a Friday then that number jumps to around 450 or so!

So next year watch out neighborhood, cause I'm itching to start up again! 
*_


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Our magical number was... 2


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I had about 21. Not too shabby considering my house sits apart from the rest of the residences, and with rain to boot.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

0 tots - Wind, Rain / flurries and Cold with our rural setting were to blame. We had a few cars stop and look. Our normal count is 10-20 tots and 5 to 15 cars stopping and looking, not counting the slow drive buys. I had fun and the kids on the school buses got their annual look (passing on their way to school).


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:An all time high for me, 418! I ran out of trick or treat bags by 8:00, but luckily I had bought two boxes of candy bars and a box of blow pops. I had some of the cutest trick or treaters this year!  A few I brought behind the fence and let them walk in the graveyard with the ghouls. Ian, was my favorite, he is eight and was full of questions. And his four year old sister Gracie had to come too. It was The best Halloween ever. A perfect day, a perfect night, a perfect Halloween!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

We had about 100. Even with the rain and wind, we had more than last year. Parents were driving the kids.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

After a fairly pleasant month for the most part; however, Halloween was brutally cold. Snow flurries and 50 MPH winds. One of the worst Halloween's on record for the Chicago area.

Cracked 1,000 TOT's.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Around 80. After a crappy start in the morning, the weather wasn't all that bad. Last night was also the rivalry football game for 2 of the local high schools so not sure how that affected the turnout.
So not bad but hope to do better next year.
Eta: And once again the fog machine curse holds true- I didn't even get them ready this year because it was so windy all week and forecast to have gusts to 10 on Halloween. So of course it was dead calm since they were packed away.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:It was The best Halloween ever. A perfect day, a perfect night, a perfect Halloween!


That's awesome P5! It's what we all hope for!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Only about 20 but just moved here across the country and had to leave almost all my stuff back home. Planning on trying to get the word out more next year as I have a whole year to create and not just three weeks. Kind of barren but everyone loved the 3 axis and the AtmosFearFX in the window.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Suprising low approximately 200. Can't pinpoint reason otherthan only a few houses on block with lights on . First TOT er was at ten after six. I had more TOT er during hurricane Sandy.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Had hundreds as usual here but it was a much later than normal. First ToT's didn't show up until after 6:30 which is late around here, typically start seeing the little ones around 5. Guessing with it being Friday there was no rush for parents, but then they came in huge waves until the sky opened up around 9:30.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

235 this year, a bit down from past years. Weather was terrible here until about 4:30. Light sprinkles through the night but the wind never came. Best night I have ever had for the fog and atmosphere. Best compliment I had was at about 9:45 after all the kids were done. A guy parked in front of my house, he didn't know I lived there, and said he comes by my house every year to see it. He missed last year, and said he wasn't missing this year.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

119. Not as many as some years, but it's been fairly even. Considering the rainstorm that blew through just as it got dark, I can't complain.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Rahnefan said:


> I'm blaming *&^!!%$% trunk-or-treats.


 churches are ruining halloween.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Same as previous years about 400. I was too tired to really count. Windy weather till about 6:00, then it stopped. Actually, got to go around and see some other set-ups. I never get to do that. Had my brother on treat duty this year.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Somewhere in the 250 range? We ran out of time filling candy bags so it's just a guess.


----------



## infestdead (Aug 3, 2010)

A record tying 19 we are in a neighborhood but there are few of us that decorate agreed the churches are taking all the tots I would be broke if we got more than that we let them grab a hand full of candy and a get a full size candy bar I couldn't afford 100-200 or as much as 1000 candy bars like most of you guys get but it was a great cold halloween


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

We got 54 TOT and a bunch more parents that got out of cars to come see the show. That is over double last year. We got some from the trunk and treat down the street. We even had an entire family that moved away last year drive to our side of town to visit. The lady said she tried to make a pumpkin sentinel like mine (I tried to tell her where I got the idea from) but it didn't turn out so great. The night was coll, not cold, the fog hung low all night and so many people came by to take pictures. I had time to talk with everyone and even had time to eat and go to the bathroom. So for me 54 was the perfect number. Oh, and I have leftover candy!


----------



## Nevar (Aug 8, 2008)

We were prepared for a HUGE turn out do to being a Friday. Figured from past years about 500.
The wind picked up around 7Pm, rain light at first around 7:45/8:00.
All stopped at like 8:45. I figure we got around 225/250.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

after a couple of years break I commandeered my mom's front yard once again and was rewarded with 148 toters.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

cold weather and snowing.... 350 TOTs (last one came at 12:15am..... Still had visitors walking around the yard at 2am. Guess it was all the TOTs dressed as Elsa that brought the snow and cold never bothered them anyway.....:googly:


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

198, a little off from last year.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

38 which was a few less than last year but over double what I used to get. Cold night and I am the only one on my block with a light on. I live on a busy street so had many slow drive bys


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

220 bags gone by 7:30/8, all reserves gone by 8:30, house candy went out. We must have done over 300, I'm guessing 325 to 340. In Vermont, that's saying something. Folks were driving up, stopping and unleashing their ToT hordes! 

We've established a presence after 10 years. This was the first year that I had ample friends to hand out candy and we switched to LED tealights in our pumpkins (we do around 60 Jacks per year, I've spent several relighting them all night). I actually got to MEET the folks who've been coming all these years, and I have never felt so appreciated by our community. Next year we're going to a full haunted walk-thru and the support, and offers of help, are really going to help! 

YAY!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Zero


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

40 or so, but I was out with my little one for a few hours.. The new Cauldron Creep was a big hit so hopefully the word gets out and we will have more next year!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Honestly, I didn't count.....probably around 60ish
Tot's definately came later than usual but we didn't have the usual SUV loads of 10 at a time this year. 
Had some friends stop by with some of their kids & a couple of friends who just came over to help scare kids & hand out candy which was fun.
We're the only decorated house on our block although a few might hand out candy; but, we've built a reputation because we get repeat tot's & visitors every year looking to see what's new. 
Weather was good though - had a little bit of a breeze but got chilly as the night went on
Couldn't complain - all props worked but timing probably needs some tweaking. 

Much better than last year when my husband didn't get home til 6pm H'ween night from being stranded in Waco, TX for 4 days due to his truck needing repaired!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Handed out close to 500 candy bars but there were at least another 150-200 who went through the haunt. It was great!!


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

Total = 5. I started off with 3 little girls and their dad at around 8:30, ended with 2 older girls at 9:30. I heard one of the latter say to her friend they've never gotten so much candy and it's because nobody else was out - I emptied my first candy bowl into their bags just to get rid of it.

Bummmmmmeerrrrrrrrr


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

only 20, weather was really bad


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

We had over 700 TOTs covering a 2 hour period (6pm to 8pm). We close down street and over the years word has gotten out so it has become quite popular. 

Regards,
Lightman


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

We had 146 total.....down from last year by half. I think the cold and wind had a huge factor with the turn out!
We'll see what next year brings!! Still need to get out and pack things up (high winds AGAIN today). Mother Nature is starting to get on my nerves!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I think we were down this year, maybe 75 ish? But for Sc it was cold, windy and sprinked rain. Our big party was Last night (Saturday) I about crapped bricks when I awoke to 2" of snow and Co co cold weather!!! But all worked out well and was a great party. 
I'm now in bed in a complete coma from my two months of prop building hell. Tomorrow the clean up begins! Blah.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Adam I said:


> 0 tots - Wind, Rain / flurries and Cold with our rural setting were to blame. We had a few cars stop and look. Our normal count is 10-20 tots and 5 to 15 cars stopping and looking, not counting the slow drive buys. I had fun and the kids on the school buses got their annual look (passing on their way to school).


Bad night for Indiana haunters. Had a total of zero in the west central portion of the state too.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I didn't really count but I'd say around 200, which was probably double from last year. Our house was covered by 2 local newspapers, so that increased our number of visitors. They did seem to come later this year, light at first, then in droves after 7:30 or so. It started suddenly raining and the temp dropped fast around 9:00, so I had to scramble to get electronics inside. I had so many compliments, it felt great, and we collected a good many donations for 2 local charities. All in all it was a very successful Halloween.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't have an exact count. I took the 2yr old around our circle and didn't see a lot of ToTs out and about. We had a little over 200pcs of candy and typically reach in handing out handfuls to each ToT. There had to be close to 75pcs of candy left so guessing we got around 50 total if we were lucky.

Both Kaoru and I noticed counts were definitely down a LOT from last year. I figured they'd be up with Halloween falling on a Friday and bought extra candy. Not sure what exactly the blame was either. I just don't know. 

And while a few haunters are seeing increases I've been seeing way more status quos and count drops this year than usual. Something is definitely off and I can't quite put my finger on it.

Could have been the weather since it started a light steady rain around 7ish and went on throughout the night. Maybe kids are getting whimpier and were skipping the house because it was "too scary". Maybe its an increase in Trunk-or-Treating - even my brother-in-law took his kids Trunk-or-Treating before coming to our place. Can't be the spirit, there were a lot of new houses in our neighborhood that decorated that typically didn't.

Disappointed in the turnout...


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Couple hundred in the rain/sleet/snow/high winds. About half of normal.

Funny, they were all dressed up as kids wearing winter coats...

RandalB


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

My heart goes out to all of you who had zero ToTs. You could always come to my house!!

We had rain all evening, but still managed 245, plus parents and curious onlookers.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Only had about 140 TOTs this yeat, 2/3 of what i had last year, but with the wind, rain, sleet, threat of snow it wasn't that bad


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Every year we get a hundred or so more than the previous year. Last year we had around 900. With Halloween being on a Friday this year, I knew we'd get a bunch more, so I got enough candy and rings for over 1,200 toters this year. I don't know if it was because of the cold or what, but we only got around 700. I have to say I was a little disappointed at first, but then I thought, 700, that's a great number. Although I do have about 500 ring pops left. Last year at the day after sales, I ran into some ladies from the school lunch program where my kids used to go to school. They were buying the sale candy because they give it to the kids who help clean up the lunchroom and wash the tables. So I think tomorrow I will take my leftover candy up there. A good way to get rid of extra candy now that I can't take it to work anymore.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That is a good idea Scareme!

I had 200 TOTers and gave out glow bracelets, big candy bars, blow pops, and red licorice.


----------



## Rev Noch (Feb 4, 2009)

We usually get a lot. Based on the candy we gave away and talking to the neighbors, we estimate around 1400 kids.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

219 which was down from the last few years, still a fun year.


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

We had over 500. We live an ideal neighborhood for TOT, there are about 350 houses close together, and our street is a large circle with the sidewalk on our side. We only do a small yard display, no haunt. We are beginners, and I think our display is small, but our house glows with all the lighting from quite a distance, so that draws them in. Considering the weather was terrible, (very cold - wind chill was in the 20's, and very windy) I was surprised how many TOTs showed up. I had enough candy for 1000, and ended up donating leftover candy to Toys for Tots. We have had over 700 kids one year, even before we had a display.


----------



## grumpy2076 (Feb 5, 2012)

We did great this year, we had 2000. It was our best year and hope next year will be better.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Around 25 for us. Which is a huge improvement from last year. That helps make the move even more worth while. Much better neighborhood. 
If I may add. Best compliment was a few parents asking to take pictures of their kids in front of the graveyard .


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

We got only around 100~ish for 2014, which is alot less than usual years! I think it was defiantly the rain that started around 9pm! (I'm in SoCal)


----------

